# Ersten Rechner selbst zusammengestellt - Eure Meinung?



## Jense586 (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo Community,

nach X-Jahren Konsolengaming möchte ich doch mal die Welt des PC erkunden. Da bekanntlich die meißten der "Fertig-Rechner" so ihre schwächen haben, bin ich gerade dabei mir einen eigenen zusammenzustellen. Leider fehlt mir dahingehend ein paar Jahre Erfahrung und daher Frage ich euch, was haltet Ihr von meiner Konstelation? Ich möchte damit die nächsten 2-3 Jahre Spieletechnisch "über die Runden" kommen und ziel sollte es auch sein Spiele wie The Division, Witcher und Co in 4K zu zocken. 

Hier mal meine Liste:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2212f4a5a859fb272359d17361b416721b5fd191b266a

MfG Jense


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2016)

Du hast da nen dicken Fehler drin: der i5-5820K ist für den Sockel 2011-3, Dein Board aber Skylake Sockel 1151. Nimm einen i7-6700k, wenn du übertakten willst. Dann passt es. Ist billiger und schneller  

Dann die Frage: wieso 2 SSD mit 512GB und nicht eine mit 1TB  ? ^^

Wenn du eh schon so viel Geld ausgibst, dann nimm lieber zB dieses RAM hier 8634936 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX  denn beim Übertakten und dem Sockel 1151 bringt schnelleres RAM durchaus ein wenig Leistungsplus.

Die GTX 980 Ti ist an sich maßlos überteuert - aber wenn du wirklich 4k spielen willst (an sich ist die Zeit dafür nicht reif), dann hast du kaum eine andere Wahl...  die GTX 980 Ti ist halt doppelt so teuer wie eine GTX 970, aber "nur" 40% schneller.


----------



## Jense586 (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo Herbboy,

danke für deine Antwort  Das wäre natürlich fatal gewesen . Also wäre das denn diese -> CPU ,worin liegt jetzt eigentlich der Unterschied zwsichen 4 oder 6 Kern? Sorry, aber bin auf dem Gebiet noch ein Laie.  

Naja gut, das mit der SSD stimmt natürlich *Facepalm*  Hatte erst nur eine und dachte 500GB ist vielleicht etwas wenig und hab einfach nur die Anzahl erhöht.^^

So, den Arbeitsspeicher hab ich abgeändert.  Ja stimmt, ich schau nicht sooo auf jeden Euro, wichtiger ist mir eigentlich, das wenn ich einmal das Geld in die Hand nehme ich was habe womit ich etwas in die Zukunft schauen kann und nicht nach 1-2 Jahren wieder aufstocken muss. 

Hast du sonst noch ein paar Empfehlungen/Tipps worauf ich achten muss?

MfG
Jens


----------



## luki0710 (25. Februar 2016)

Der Unterschied zwischen 4 und 6 Kernen besteht einfach darin ; CPU's bestehen Zeit ein paar (mehr) Jahren nicht nur aus einer Recheneinheit sondern halt aus mehreren. Diese teilen sich aber den Caches, Steckplatz usw.  und sind daher trotzdem ein Prozessor, aber der Takt der angegebenen bezieht sich auf ein Kern trotzdem (was häufig gesagt wird) ist 4 GHz Quad Core ≠ 16GHZ. Zudem werden sich bei mehr Kernen die Aufgaben anders verteilt. Mehr Kerne heißt auch nicht immer besser es hat auch viel mit der Architektur von ihnen zutun, deshalb ist Intel AMD überlegen trotz weniger Kerne und Takt. 

Zu 4K Gaming kann ich nur sagen, ich habe jetzt keine direkte Erfahrungen sondern nur wenn ich bei Freunden Spiele, das FHD mit hohen Einstellungen und 60 FPS besser aussieht als 4K mit jeweils niedrigeren Werten. 
Da du ja selber sagst du bist ein Laie würde ich übertakten auch erstmal weglassen (also kein Intel i5/7 xxxxK)


----------



## Jense586 (25. Februar 2016)

Hey luki,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, das leuchtet natürlich ein  Ja ich komme aus dem Konsolenlager und daher war das bislang kein Thema. Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz früher mal hab ich mich mit PC´s und Leistung etc ausseinandergesetzt, aber irgendwann verlor ich das Interesse und kam auch so nicht mehr mit, was eigentlich gut/schlecht ist. 

Ja das hab ich auch schon mal hin und wieder gelesen, es kommt halt auch bzw, vorallem auch auf die FPS an. Möchte mir aber dennoch die Möglichkeit offen lassen, und würde Beides mal ausprobieren wollen.  

Was sagst du zu meiner Zusammenstellung?

MfG Jense


----------



## luki0710 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt nicht so viel Ahnung, grade in dieser Preislage, nicht würde aber auf jeden Fall Herbboy bei diesen Fragen blind vertrauen. 
Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich mir aufjedenfall ein Modulares Netzteil kaufen würde, hier werden nur die Kabel abgeschlossen die man braucht, sowohl am NT als auch am Rest des Computers.


----------



## Jense586 (25. Februar 2016)

Ah okay, also ist Herbboy der Mann für die Hardware  Na mal sehen was er so sagt, wenn er wieder am Start ist, seine ersten Tipps hab ich zumindest schon mal umgesetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2016)

Die Sockel 2011-3-CPUs sind eher was für Arbeits-PCs - nur bei speziellen Anwendungen kann es dann am Ende besser sein, 6 oder 8 echte Kerne zu haben, so dass der Sockel 2011-3 Sinn macht. Ansonsten ist der nur was für Geldesel, denn das billigste Board kostet ganz nebenbei mind 200€  

Die Core i7 verwalten wiederum pro Kern ohnehin 2 Threads, also Aufgaben, so dass der i7-6700 mit 4 Kernen 8 Threads hat und quasi ein 8 Kerner ist. Der 5820K hat wiederum hat 6 Kerne und verwaltet 12 Threads. Nur: das nutzen wenn überhaupt dann nur ganz spezielle Anwendungen, selbst die 8 Threads des i7 sind bisher nur ein kleiner Vorteil im Vergleich zu einem core i5, der 4 Threads verwaltet - im Alltag oder Spielen sind 8 Kerne manchmal durchaus ein Vorteil, aber 12 oder gar 16 Threads (wie bei den noch teureren Core i7-5000ern) nutzen Dir ähnlich viel, als hättest du bei nem Auto einfach nur mehr Reifen   und da der Takt bei dem 5820k sogar niedriger ist, er aber ansonsten vom Prinzip her dem i7-6700 ähnlich ist, kann es sogar am Ende bei vielen Dingen langsamer sein. 

 Generell gilt: mit einem modernen core i7, egal ob der Xeon E3-1231 v3, i7-4700 oder dem neuesten i7-6700, wirst du viele Jahre eine Basis haben, mit der du lediglich ab und an die Grafikkarte wechseln musst, damit wieder hohe Details laufen.


----------



## Jense586 (25. Februar 2016)

Das war aber jetzt mal ausführlich  Sehr verständlich erklärt, danke dafür  Hab mich jetzt nochmal ein wenig schlau gemacht was es so gibt, bitte nicht schlagen, aber ab wann wäre denn eine Wasserkühlung für die CPU notwendig? Gibt es da irgendwelche Richtwerte?  Ich hab mir ja jetzt so einen Silcence Tower ausgesucht und der ist natürlich gedämmt, bekomme ich da Probleme mit der Wärmeentwicklung? 

Mfg


----------



## luki0710 (25. Februar 2016)

So wie das Gehäuse aussieht, müsste das kein Problem werden. Man kann nicht so gut erkennen ob oben noch einer ist. Falls nein kann der ja nachgerüstet werden. 
Gigabyte Karten sind meiner Meinung nach recht ausreichend gekühlt, sonst kann ja immer noch nachgerüstet werden.


----------



## Jense586 (25. Februar 2016)

Naja gut, das stimmt natürlich


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2016)

Die modernen Teile und Gehäuse sind selbst schon sehr gut und leise gekühlt, und ein "günstiger" Wasserkühler kann sogar schlechter/lauter kühlen als ein guter Luftkühler. Zu heiß wird es bestimmt nicht. Falls es zu laut werden sollte, könnte man vlt noch mal was überlegen.  Vlt. 1-2 der 120mm-Lüfter durch 140er ersetzen, die gleich viel Luft mit langsamerer Drehzahl bewegen können. Aber an sich, selbst bei einem gedämmten Gehäuse, wirst du nur bei Last von der Grafikkarte vielleicht was relevantes hören. Ich hab zB ein nicht als "silence" ausgewiesenes Sharkoon-Gehäuse für 70€ mit 3 vorinstallierten Lüftern 50cm neben mir stehen, das hört man kaum beim Tippen, nur wenn man still ist - und das ist nicht mal extra als "silent" ausgewiesen.      wer noch die PCs von vor 5-6 Jahren oder billige Komplett-PCs gewohnt ist und dann mit modernen Kühlungen konfrontiert wird, wird oft sogar denken, der neue PC sei kaputt, weil er so leise ist


----------



## Jense586 (26. Februar 2016)

Ich seh schon, ich bin viel zu lange raus aus der Materie. Wenn ich an den Rechner meines Vaters denke, das hört sich an als wenn ein Turbine anläuft  Aber dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt   Hm Limit war eigentlich 1500€ jetzt bin ich schon bei 1,8k und hab nicht mal nen Monitor... meine Frau erschlägt mich ^^


----------



## luki0710 (26. Februar 2016)

Dann lass doch das ti weg.
Länger „halten" wird die auch nicht, das ist nur bei der GTX 750 und 750ti so.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2016)

Jense586 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, ich bin viel zu lange raus aus der Materie. Wenn ich an den Rechner meines Vaters denke, das hört sich an als wenn ein Turbine anläuft  Aber dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt   Hm Limit war eigentlich 1500€ jetzt bin ich schon bei 1,8k und hab nicht mal nen Monitor... meine Frau erschlägt mich ^^


  core i7-6700k, wenn du übertakten willst, und eine GTX 970 reichen VÖLLIG, wenn es nicht UNBEDINGT 4k sein müssen. Dann kommst du mit 1000€ aus, wenn du bei der SSD nicht unbedingt auch massig Platz haben willst - Spiele profitieren eh nicht von einer SSD, außer bei den Ladezeiten, und da isses auch bei weitem nicht 5x schneller, nur weil es 500MB/S statt 100MB/s sind. Und Wenn du eine GTX 980 Ti nimmst, wären es immer noch "nur" um die 1400€.


----------



## Jense586 (27. Februar 2016)

Nich schlecht Herbboy  Mit der 970 und einer 250GB SSD und einer 2TB HDD bin ich nun bei knapp 1300€  
Das klingt schon freundlicher 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2216f4c55468a4e921f2b05086aa66e938e23a1f1183b

aber auf die 1000€ bin ich nicht gekommen, etwas Platz möchte ich doch auf der Platte  

grüße


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2016)

Kein Problem     und ich sehe, dass du ja auch noch die Montage mit dabei hast, das sind dann allein schon 100€, dann kommt man mit 1000€ nicht aus, außer man verzichtet auf Übertaktung, nimmt ein günstigeres Gehäuse usw.

Kein Problem      und ich sehe, dass du ja auch noch die Montage mit dabei hast, das sind dann allein schon 100€, dann kommt man mit 1000€ nicht aus, außer man verzichtet auf Übertaktung, nimmt ein günstigeres Gehäuse usw. 

Was halt möglich WÄRE:

Xeon E3-1231 v3 => fast gleichstark wie ein i7-6700 nicht-K => 260€
Mainboard Sockel 1150 => 70€
16GB DDR3-1600 => 70€
SSD 240GB => 80€
HDD 2000GB => 70€
Mittelklassegehäuse => 60€
solides Netzteil => 70€
GTX 970 => 350€
CPU-Kühler non-OC => 30€

dann kommst du mit etwas über 1000€ aus ohne Zusammenbau. Mit Übertaktungs-Wunsch und Skylake 6700k kommen halt ca.150€ dazu für Board, CPU, Kühler und RAM, dann der Zusammenbau - und dann bist du halt bei Deiner Zusammenstellung, passt.


----------



## Jense586 (27. Februar 2016)

Naja so wie es jetzt ist, finde ich es schon ganz gut, muss nicht auf jeden Euro schauen  Muss mich nur noch zum bestellen überwinden..^^ 
Bin halt nen alter Konsolenzocker 

Ja das mit der Montage finde ich ganz praktisch, auch wenn es der ein oder andere vielleicht für überflüssig erachtet, aber hab da ein wenig respekt vor und so weiß ich, das es funktionert 

Sag mal gibt es eigentlich unterschieden bei den Herrstellern der GTX? Oder ist Gigabyte = Gainward =MSI ?


----------



## luki0710 (27. Februar 2016)

Sonst schau mal wie viel die Komponenten bei Atelco kosten. Da hast du 5 Jahre Garantie und Zusammenbau kostet 20€. So schwer ist das aber nicht. Eigentlich ist das einzige wenig mehr schwere der CPU Kühler, aber die WLP die beiliegt ist ja dosiert [emoji6]


Ich glaube zwischen den Firmen tut sich nicht viel, ich aber hatte immer Gigabyte und bin sehr zufrieden. Kann zu den andern daher nichts sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2016)

Also, es gibt bei der Leistung keine Unterschiede, nur halt wenn der Takt abweicht. 5% mehr Takt sind halt BIS ZU 5% mehr Bilder pro Sekunde. Ansonsten gibt es nicht pauschal gute und schlechte Hersteller, aber einige Hersteller haben seit Jahren an sich immer "ordentliche" Karten, was die leise Kühlung betrifft, und jeder Hersteller hatte schon mal ein Qualitätsproblem für ein paar Wochen, wo Zb reihenweise die Karten einer bestimmten Modellserie zu heiß wurden oder ungewöhnlich oft das für viele nervige Spulenfiepen hatten usw. - aber wenn die Meinungen zu einem Modell eher gut sind, machst du nix falsch. Pech mit nem Defekt kann man natürlich immer mal haben


----------



## Jense586 (27. Februar 2016)

Okay, das hat mich nur mal interessiert, da es ja Hersteller wie Heu gibt und ich nichts falsch machen möchte  

@luki danke für den Tipp, ich schau mal was da der ganze Spaß kostet. 

EDIT: bei Mindfactory komm ich trotz Einbau noch günstiger weg


----------

